# Adventures from Whistler!



## whistlerFan (Feb 16, 2009)

Hello all! For a while now, I have been logging Eric Prive's adventures aboard his sailing vessel, Whistler, the quick and comfy Peterson 44. Born in Quebec, Canada, Eric is a mechanical engineer and sailing enthusiast who shares his passion for adventure with people from all over the world. He is not only the proud owner of Whistler, but also a teacher, engineer and scientist on board.

Eric has been traveling the world and has lots of stories and pictures to share with you all! He just left Micronesia so stay tuned for the next adventure!

Check out all of his logs and pics at www.whistleradventures.net!


----------



## St Anna (Mar 15, 2003)

I couldn't open the link. Where is Whistler now?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

St Anna said:


> I couldn't open the link. Where is Whistler now?


Because you probably clicked on it and forgot to remove the "!"

So, try WHISTLER ADVENTURES


----------



## whistlerFan (Feb 16, 2009)

*Whistler link*

Oops! Sorry about that link - didn't notice that the (!) got included in the link!

WHISTLER ADVENTURES

Just posted another log with more pics - LOG: February 28, 2009, Two faces of Micronesia: Chuuk versus Namomuito


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

I got all excited thinking we were talking about from the Whistler/blackcomb resort area in BC! dang it!

Oh well, enjoy your trip aboard the "boat" Whistler, not the "Ski Area" Whistler!

marty


----------

